# P0440 SEL - Solution Found



## Phillyp (Jul 7, 2005)

My 98 Altima (90k miles) started throwing a P0440 around 3 months and I have recently found a solution that worked on my vehicle.

What didn't work: Clicking the gas cap to make sure it was on securely; replacing the gas cap with an OEM cap purchased from the dealer.

Quirks: After I reset the SEL, it would take about 2-3 days for the SEL to reappear. Also, if I went on trips >60miles, the SEL would go off. Also, in temperatures below 30 degrees F, the SEL would not come on.

My Solution: The EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve (CVCV). This is located on the front of the EVAP canister which is located just behind the rear, drivers side tire. It can be removed w/ 2 screws, one hose, and one electrical connection. Apparently on certain years of the Altima's, water is able to creep back up the hoses and enter the CVCC --- which causes it to rust after several years. Some ppl install a Water Separator to solve this problem before it comes a problem. In my case, it was too late. 

After removing the CVCV and attempting to manipulate the valve, it was apparent what the problem was --- the valve was stuck in the open position. Being the idiot that I am, i simply closed the valve and stuck it back in my car. After about 10 miles of driving, the SEL returned.

The next day I removed the CVCV again, but this time I sprayed it WD40 and lightwieght brake fluid. I used a screwdriver to open and close the valve and it kept getting easier and easier to move as I continued to manipulate the valve. It actually got to the point where the valve would close itself w/o me moving it with the screwdriver -- it was a very fluid motion. At this time, I returned it to the vehicle.

It's been about a month now and the SEL has remained off. I have come to the conclusion that this resolved the problem.

Phillyp


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

Phillyp said:


> My 98 Altima (90k miles) started throwing a P0440 around 3 months and I have recently found a solution that worked on my vehicle.
> 
> What didn't work: Clicking the gas cap to make sure it was on securely; replacing the gas cap with an OEM cap purchased from the dealer.
> 
> ...



what was your problem at first??? i am having a problem with my alty not idling and its throwing a knock sensor code...


----------



## Phillyp (Jul 7, 2005)

My only problem was that the SEL would come on ---- no other discernable effects.


----------

